# Wheel lock key wont fit :(



## meza6425 (Feb 19, 2012)

So I just got some new wheels and decided to order a wheel lock kit from bfi for insurance.

The only problem is that the key is too big to fit into the hole in my wheels.

Im sure that other people have had this problem and im just curious as how to fix this...

Dremel? Machine shop? Custom key?

~Nick


----------



## meza6425 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone???

~Nick


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

What kind of wheel locks are these? I'm guessing they are lug bolt style locks? And since you can't get the key into the wheel, I'm guessing you don't have that lock in the wheel?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

sounds like you gotta find "tuner" style lug bolt locks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Wheel Lock Kit - Set Of Four



Kit includes all the accessories needed to use the set including cap removal tool, caps, and the socket for your specially designed anti-theft key. For use with 17mm and 19mm head bolts.


----------



## meza6425 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont mean to bump an old thread but if anyone is considering getting the wheels locks from black forest industry, make sure you have more than big enough lug holes.

I got my key lathed so now it fits but the metal is really really weak and it always gets stuck.


----------

